
Faroe Islands fit cameras to sheep to create Google Street View (2016) - wglb
https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2016/jul/12/sheep-view-360-faroe-islands-google-mapping-project
======
teddyh
Fake & marketing gimmick. As I quoted 6 months ago¹, when another article
about the same thing was featured²:

“ _Most images ended up being captured by humans_ […] _Sheepview was charming,
but it was at heart a marketing bid_ […].”

1\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15647524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15647524)

2\.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644083)

~~~
Froyoh
Dammit you ruined my 'feel good" moment.

------
kzrdude
The story is from 2016, here's a follow up, where they collaborate with Google
Street View: [https://visitfaroeislands.com/sheepview360/google-has-
arrive...](https://visitfaroeislands.com/sheepview360/google-has-arrived/)

------
toomuchtodo
More Libre options for those interested:

[https://www.mapillary.com/app/?focus=map&lat=62.078363777063...](https://www.mapillary.com/app/?focus=map&lat=62.07836377706337&lng=-6.844390488075533&z=9.310386312225665)

EDIT: Removed OpenStreetCam link due to no data for Faroe Islands yet.

Disclaimer: OSM|GIS enthusiast

Sidenote: If anyone from Backblaze, Telenav/OSC, and/or Mapillary sees this,
would love to have a chat about setting something up to pool street view
imagery collection efforts.

------
gabcoh
Same topic but a different article:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644083)

------
alex_young
There really should be a Google sheep view

------
keithpeter
People who grow grass on the roof of their house are pretty resourceful.
Reminds me of the remote churchyard in Yorkshire that had a problem keeping
the grass between the graves cut - they asked local farmers to put sheep in
the burial ground. Achieved the desired result with minimum effort.

Google Goodiepal for some Faroese sound art

~~~
ghaff
Some wineries will bring in sheep to trim grass and weeds as well.

------
Rainymood
Can sheeps consent?

~~~
labster
No, so their images should be public domain, at least in the US.
[https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/monkey-selfie-
la...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/monkey-selfie-lawsuit-
finally-ends-court-affirms-adorable-macaque-cant-sue/)

